# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  HELP ME !!!! Ai biết gì về LIBMAD chỉ giáo dùm với !!!

## Mantran

tình hình là em có con psp sau 1 thời gian chơi game chán giờ chỉ chuyên để nghe nhạc + xem phim. em đang xài homebrew lightmp3 (go!pod mod) thấy rất hay nhẹ, power saving, skin, equaliser, playlist, rating.... nhưng có 1 vấn đề equaliser chỉ hỗ trợ file mp3 thông qua libmad. cũng tìm hiểu trên web + các 4rum nước ngoài thấy libmad hình như là 1 plugin (add-on) của winamp thì phải, down libmad về thì thấy ko thấy có file chạy .exe vậy bác tiền bối nào từng sử dụng libmad hay biết cách sử dụng libmad có thể chỉ giáo em được không vây?

----------

